#ubuntu-uy 2012-09-24
<Guest44290> gracias freenode por pirar y no dejarme identificarme a tiempo
<Guest44290> gracias gracias
<ratman> he
<ratman> cosas que pasan
<ratman> hay una forma que entra autentificado
<ratman> creo que Triviox la sabe
<fr33n0d3_apesta> Triviox: ping
<soyvirusuy> ahora si, mejoró algo
<ratman> sip
<soyvirusuy> me dice freenode que mi nick esta temporalmente deshabilitado
<soyvirusuy> ja ja ja .. ¬¬
<ratman> la
<ratman> lal
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, arregle el calendario
<PabloRubianes> fijate
<PabloRubianes> y de paso entra a #ubuntu-uy-consejo siempre :P
<PabloRubianes> voy a comer y vuelvo...
<linus123> nas noches
<EduardoR> oky!
<|Rami|> Buenas
<Triviox> hola EduardoR !
<Triviox> buenas a todos :)
<dylan66> hola Triviox 
<Triviox> como va dylan66 
<dylan66> todo bien vovlio el frio jej
<Triviox> igual es lo que menos me complica, detesto el nivel de "porquería amarilla" que tiene el aire
<Triviox> eso si me complica! jaja
<dylan66> a que te refieres con porqueria amarilla?
<Triviox> hoy hay reunion no?.. vine a chusmear a ver que onda con el lanzamiento de la 12.10
<Triviox> las "sabrá dios que son" cosas amarillas que largan los platanos
<Triviox> quiero pensar que esa porqueria no es esporas,, pero no se como se llama
<dylan66> pelusa de paltano
<dylan66> si hoy es la reunion
<Triviox> de verdad se llama pelusa? porquería amarilla era mejor nombre xD
<dylan66> en lenguaje coloquial 
<Triviox> espículas !!
<Triviox> lo encontré
<Triviox> pero prefiero pelusa o porqueria amarilla :)
<dylan66> jajaj
<dylan66> estaba leyenddo un articulo interesante sobre la terminal del futuro
<dylan66> reproduce videos muestra pdf etc
<Triviox> :O
<ratman> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-09-25
<eduardor> hola a todos
<eduardor> eduardor
<eduardor> http://mnav.gub.uy/cms.php?id=actividades#proximas
<eduardor> Confirmado el lugar
<eduardor> Evento Lanzamiento Ubuntu 12.10 - Quantal Quetzal 
<eduardor> ta luego
<ThePianist> Hola a todos
<ThePianist> están ahí o ya se fueron todos?
<|Rami|> Holas
<ratman> holas
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas a todos!
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<CarlosNeyPastor> com andas PabloRubianes 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<PabloRubianes> todo bien
<CarlosNeyPastor> todo tranquilo?
<ratman> holas
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman!
<PabloRubianes> como andas ratman ?
<ratman> bien
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, \o
<PabloRubianes> hola SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, como va esa vida de persona grande?
<SergioMeneses> tiempo sin verlo
<PabloRubianes> todavia no empezo
<PabloRubianes> sigo en arreglos 
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ando solicitando los papeles de la uds
<SergioMeneses> para la visa
<SergioMeneses> :S
<PabloRubianes> al final vas_
<PabloRubianes> ?
<PabloRubianes> no sabia nada
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si
<SergioMeneses> y me dieron una noche de mas!
<SergioMeneses> llego el domingo y no el lunes
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> bien ahi!!
<SergioMeneses> todos los latinos la pedimos
<PabloRubianes> ese dia turismo a full
<SergioMeneses> a ver si nos reunimos y al menos salir
<PabloRubianes> turismo
<SergioMeneses> eso
<PabloRubianes> y tenes que pagar el hotel vos_
<PabloRubianes> de ese dia?
<SergioMeneses> no
<SergioMeneses> lo cubren
<PabloRubianes> genial
<EduardoR> llegué
<PabloRubianes> buena
<virusuy_android> :-) 
<ratman> holas
<SergioMeneses> el ratman council
<ratman> je que raro 
<ratman> como va todo 
#ubuntu-uy 2012-09-26
<SergioMeneses> ratman, bien bien
<ratman> aqui hace frio jeje
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> aqui un calor 3er mundista
<virusuy_android> Habemus tablet :-) 
<Triviox> jaja congrats virusuy_android !
<virusuy_android> Gracias
<virusuy_android> Esta casa es 100 % linux :-P 
<Triviox> jajaja estamos iguales..
<Triviox> la rooteaste ya? ahi se pone divertida la cosa con android :P
<ratman> no va bien el virtual box
<Triviox> que distro ratman ?
<ratman> instale la beta
<Triviox> podría bajarla a ver que talco
<ratman> pero se ve que el video que me deja no le sirve
<ratman> con dos core mejoro 
<ratman> pero es verdad la tarjeta de video de virtualbox apesta
<Triviox> +1  ratman .. hasta ahora no pude activar aero de win7
<ratman> que es eso 
<ratman> puaj
<Triviox> al final me emboló y eliminé todo jaja
<ratman> jeje
 * Triviox viciando demasiado con peter capusotto
<ratman> sin dudas virtualbox no da para tener la idea
<ratman> la borre
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> voy a ver de hacerlo con otro virtualizador
<Triviox> oh :o
<Triviox> vmware (?)
<ratman> nop ni ahi
<ratman> toy pensando en kvm o otro 
<Triviox> nunca use otro que no sea vmware o virtualbox :S
 * Triviox probara el kvm 
<ratman> mira que no es algo como virtual
<Triviox> nop?.. es por terminal?
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> aunque hay manejadores
<ratman> pero bueno 
<Triviox> jeje paso entonces.. dejame con virtualbox que me cae re bien
<ratman> :)çç
<virusuy_android> No se porque pero siento que en algun momento ya charlamos de exto jajajaja
<Triviox> :o
<Triviox> es un deja vu?
<Triviox> un error de programación en the matrix?
<Triviox> :P
<virusuy_android> Jajajajja
<danielmato> buenas noches
#ubuntu-uy 2012-09-27
<CarlosNeyPastor> ping ratman 
<ratman> holas
<CarlosNeyPastor> còmo estas?
<ratman> bine
<ratman> bien
<ratman> debi decir 
<ratman> konbawa
<ratman> ejeje
<ratman> ejje
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje detalles
<CarlosNeyPastor> que novedades hay?
<ratman> hace frio
<CarlosNeyPastor> hipotermico 
<ratman> jjeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> esperamos un rato más a ver si viene alguien más?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Rubianes dijo que va a ver si llega en hora
<CarlosNeyPastor> hay un mail de él
<ratman> oki
<CarlosNeyPastor> cof cof cof PabloRubianes 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<ratman> nas
<furiousd> saludos gente
<PabloRubianes> hola furiousd 
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola furiousd 
<PabloRubianes> ta poco concurrida la cosa...
<EduardoR> En que andan?
<EduardoR> hola CarlosNeyPastor , PabloRubianes , ratman !
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas EduardoR !
<EduardoR> engripado :(
<furiousd> estoy pasando por una crisis de estética, no encuentro un buen pack de iconos que me guste
<furiousd> ¿qué me recomiendan=
<furiousd> ?
<xhello> hola
<PabloRubianes> furiousd, el de los iconos cuadrados
<PabloRubianes> no me acuerdo como se llama
<PabloRubianes> ...
 * PabloRubianes pensando
<PabloRubianes> hola xhello 
<furiousd> Faenza ?
<xhello> tengo 2 preguntas
<xhello> 1 como recupero el grub
<xhello> y otra como instalar el burg
<xhello> alguien me hecha una mano?
<PabloRubianes> furiousd, ese mismo
<PabloRubianes> xhello, http://mundogeek.net/archivos/2009/12/08/recuperar-grub-2/
<PabloRubianes> ese me ayudo una vez que lo arruine
<PabloRubianes> lo otro ni se que es...
<EduardoR> ya te cuento, estoy buscando un file
<xhello> dale gracias
<EduardoR> burg es un ppa
 * EduardoR acaba de descubrir que se dejó los pendrives en la oficina
<EduardoR> y allí tenía toda la explicacion
<furiousd> mala jugada EduardoR
<furiousd> PabloRubianes, mi problema con Faenza es que no logro que los iconos de la bandeja del sistema (panel) se vean bien
<furiousd> mejor dicho, se ven los que trae gnome por default y no los de Faenza
<PabloRubianes> pero faenza los cambia
<PabloRubianes> hay un dark y un light
<PabloRubianes> :S
<PabloRubianes> en que ubuntu estas?
<furiousd> en este momento estoy en Trisquel 5.5 (basado en 11.10 pero libre)
<furiousd> pero en el 12.04 me pasaba igual
<PabloRubianes> yo los probe en 12.04 cambiandolos desde MyUnity y los cambiaba
<furiousd> entonces el problema es conmigo :P
<furiousd> voy a descargarlos nuevamente a ver..
<EduardoR> El Burg se agrega este ppa
<EduardoR> https://launchpad.net/burg
<PabloRubianes> furiousd, fijate porque trae iconos de panel de 2 colores
<furiousd> que feo, no había visto que el Menú queda con el logo de Ubuntu :P
<furiousd> que curioso, en Gnome Classic si quedan bien los íconos
<furiousd> en Unity no :P
<PabloRubianes> tenes que usar MyUnity
<furiousd> sí, eso hago
<furiousd> en Gnome Shell y Gnome Classic se ven bien, en Unity es el problema
<EduardoR> xhello, sabes agregar un ppa?
<danielmato> buenas noches... mil disculpas la hora
<xhello> si
<xhello> lo agregue
<xhello> pero cuando lo instale cague algo
<xhello> y tube q recuperar el grub
<xhello> ahora estoy con grub pero sin burg
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, donde mas te tenes que conectar?
<EduardoR> bueno, luego de instalar burg, va el grub customizer
<EduardoR> https://launchpad.net/grub-customizer
<EduardoR> http://www.unixmen.com/grub-customizer-2-5-5-is-available-customize-grubburg-from-a-gui-interface/
<danielmato> estoy tratando, pero mi tonta memoria, se olvido del canal...
<xhello> me quedo excelente lo unico q no pude es cambiarle la resolucion
<xhello> gracias
<Ignacio> Hola...
#ubuntu-uy 2012-09-28
<ratman> nas
<furiousd> hola gente
<Triviox> hello
<virusuy_droid> Como va gente ?
<ratman> holas virusuy_droid
<virusuy_droid> Como andas ratman
#ubuntu-uy 2012-09-29
<furiousd> hola gente
<furiousd> acá ando preguntando, ¿qué tan loco puede ser actualizar un ubuntu server 8.04 a 10.04 o 12.04?
<PabloRubianes> buenas como andan? EduardoR pudiste ir?
<ratman> Buneas
<ratman> como siempre eduardo debe estar con el thunder y ni se entera
<ratman> jejejejje
 * ratman malo 
<SergioMeneses> ratman, o0
#ubuntu-uy 2012-09-30
<ratman> Declaró durante cuatro horas y dijo que había perdido la tarjeta SIM del móvil.
<ratman> Claro los videos se guardan en la tarjeta sim 
<sud0> ratman: te referís a chris?
<sud0> xD
<Nico1> http://bayresmail.com.ar/imagebin/up/9a29d0123e4bf83fbd5eb15de5116333.jpg buenas estoy intentando recuperar un wrt54g v5 el cual no responde a nada
<ratman> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2013-09-23
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, virusuy EduardoR CarlosNeyPastor  saludos
<SergioMeneses> alguno ha manejado servidores web?
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: si
<virusuy> apache ? lighttp ? 
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, apache
<virusuy> que te paso ?
<SergioMeneses> alguien entro y borro unas imagenes
<SergioMeneses> tiene funcionando un joomla
<virusuy> ajam
<virusuy> si te entraron y borraron imagenes, tenes graves problemas de seguridad
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, si... porq tienen funcionando un xampp para el servidor web
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses: ese es el servidor del UbuConLA?
 * PabloRubianes se preocupa....
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no
<SergioMeneses> es aqui en la oficina
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, esto ni lo monte yo =/
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: entiendo por xampp un paquete que ya trae todo inc. verdad?
<virusuy> apache, mysql, php, etc. 
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, si... un atentado a la vista
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> eso por un lado
<virusuy> por otro lado, como lo tenes conectado a la red a ese equipo ?
<virusuy> tiene acceso a la red interna ? esta en una DMZ ? 
<virusuy> podes tener comprometidos otros servidores 
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, no hay DMZ 
<virusuy> :-\
<SergioMeneses> creo q solo hay un firewall
<SergioMeneses> pero es el mismo proxy
<virusuy> tenes audit habilitado en ese servidor ?
<virusuy> que OS corre ?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, el firewall+proxy corre redhat
<SergioMeneses> y el del problema de las imagenes es un debian
<virusuy> ah ok
<virusuy> no debes tener audit habilitado por defecto
<virusuy> como tampoco seguramente tengas instalado/configurado SELinux
<virusuy> que version de apache tiene ?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, -> http://systemadmin.es/2009/02/como-saber-si-selinux-esta-habilitado
<SergioMeneses> aplica todavia?
<virusuy> eso es para centos/redhat/fedora
<virusuy> en debian tenes qu ehabilitarlo primero
<virusuy> esta disabled por defecto
<virusuy> https://wiki.debian.org/SELinux
<virusuy> selinux te hubiera servido porque si alguien llega a ingresar a tu sistema por apache, y si esta selinux correctamente configurado, solo llegaria a poder joder apache
<virusuy> pero mas nada
<virusuy> maneja una espepcie de ACLs a nivel de archivos/procesos/puertos/etc
<virusuy> y con audit, hubieras visto que archivos borró, cuando los borró, etc
<virusuy> que usuario fue
<virusuy> eso
<virusuy> en conjunto con los logs de apache, podrias ver desde donde se conectaron
<virusuy> suponiendo que fue alguien de afuera y no algun otro admin de tu trabajo
<virusuy> si fue a su vez un scriptkiddie, seguro que elimino eso y se fue
<virusuy> si es algiuen mas tecnico
<virusuy> seguro tenes un backdoor :-)
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, solucion reinstalar el servidor.... es como lo mas sano que veo y configurarlo bien
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: la respuesta seria un "SI/NO"
<virusuy> te pongo un ejemplo
<virusuy> yo entro a tu server por un apache inseguro
<virusuy> y desde ahi, al no tener separacion de redes, veo que hay otros servidores que tambien son inseguros
<virusuy> y consigo la forma de hacerme de esos servidores tambien
<virusuy> lo mejor seria reinstalar, y monitorear el trafico
<virusuy> y una lista de etc.
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, veo...
<SergioMeneses> voy a revisar los logs de apache a ver q me dicen
<virusuy> ok, suerte con eso :) 
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, ojala
#ubuntu-uy 2013-09-24
<caterva> hola gente
<magu42> hola caterva 
<caterva> tiré en un hilo de la lista una consulta, tal vez me la evacúen por aquí
<magu42> caterva⟿ estoy en la lista pero no me acuerdo cual era
<caterva> magu, soy leo trujillo :)
<magu42> jaja
<caterva> instalé xubuntu en mi magallanes
<magu42> como andas leo?
<caterva> bien de bien y vos?
<magu42> bien de bien
<magu42> yo también lo tengo instalado
<magu42> xubuntu 12.04
<caterva> ah impeca
<caterva> sí
<caterva> corrí el script del tda
<caterva> pero no lo veo activado
<caterva> instalado parece que está
<caterva> incluso reinicié
<magu42> que raro , yo lo tengo arriba en el panel
<caterva> no lo veo activo en la barra
<caterva> claro
<magu42> como lo instalaste , con el script de eduardor?
<caterva> wget http://ubuntu.org.uy/files/tda chmod -R 755 tda ./tda
<magu42> si , es ese
<magu42> prendiendo la xo ..
<caterva> incluso recibí este error
<caterva> Lanzando programa en background. Ya puede cerrar la terminal   leonardo@leonardo-ceibal:~$ ./theftdeterrent: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<magu42> raro , a mi no me dió ese error ninguna de las dos veces que lo instalé , aunque aveces arranca con un informe de fallo
<magu42> como ahora
<caterva> cuando lo instalé sobre lubuntu no pasó nada
<caterva> incluso apareció en la barra enseguida
<magu42> en lubuntu no dá ningun problema 
<magu42> en el menú principal, en otras .te aparece "theft deterrent"  ?
<caterva> sí
<caterva> correcto
<magu42> pero no te aparece en el panel superior 
<caterva> nop
<pcapeluto> Probaron sudo apt-get install libssl ¿
<magu42> ésto ya se lo  comenté a eduardor ,hace unos días pero no he tenido respuesta
<pcapeluto> Buenas noches
<caterva> a ver
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ lo estaba buscando en synaptic
<caterva> ahora que pcapeluto lo dice, creo haber leído en la lista algo referente a eso
<pcapeluto> Ah bien....  yo prefiero la consola con la mágica  tecla Tab para completar
<magu42> tengo instaldo libssl0.9.8  asi escrito , sin .so
<pcapeluto> Esta bien eso 
<magu42> fijate calisto si lo tenés instalado
<magu42> perdon
<magu42> caterva*
<magu42> me engaño el tab  jeje
<pcapeluto> El so es la librería que contiene ese paquete,  casi seguro viene por esos lados
<pcapeluto> Yo no puedo probar porque estoy desde el celular ahora 
<magu42> jeeje
<magu42> espermos que se fije caterva 
<magu42> esperemos*
<pcapeluto> Ah bueno... 
<pcapeluto> Me equivoque de canal
<caterva> estoy en eso
<magu42> no hay problema caterva 
<caterva> no actualicé luego de instalar
<pcapeluto> Y que hace el tda? Pude leer que es un tema anti robo pero no se como funciona 
<magu42> el entendido es eduardor , pero +- es el que se comunica con el tpm que es un chip de bloqueo
<pcapeluto> Solo para ceibal es o también anda en otras notebooks 
<pcapeluto> ¿
<magu42> vienen incorporados en la motherboard de éstas netbooks , es de fabrica de intel
<magu42> el chip
<caterva> a ver
<caterva> no encuentro la forma de verificar
<caterva> jeje
<caterva> me falta synaptic
<magu42> instalá  synaptic
<pcapeluto> Usa ese comando sin mirar
<magu42> desde el centro de software
<pcapeluto> Sin miedo
<magu42> jeje
<caterva> ah pero qué pelotilla
<caterva> no lo usaba en ubuntu porque no me gustaba
<caterva> jeje
<magu42> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<pcapeluto> También.... 
<caterva> el centro de software me dice que tengo instalada la versión 1.0
<caterva> libssl1.0.0
<caterva> y el error que me dio era por la falta de libssl.so.0.9.8
<pcapeluto> Que joda eso 
<pcapeluto> Escribite locate libssl.so
<magu42> cambio de ip y la p que lo p a antel , siempre a esta hora
<magu42> el centro de software me dice que tengo las dos la 0.9.8 y la 1.0.0
<caterva> perdón
<caterva> el locate me tiró /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0
<caterva> ¿no anda porque la versión es superior?
<pcapeluto> Si... es por el nombre
<pcapeluto> Deberías hacer un  ln -s ,es chancho pero algunas veces anda
<caterva> así que habrá que anotar el "error"
<caterva> a ver
<caterva> cómo sería?
<pcapeluto> No recuerdo bien pero creo que es ln -s origen destino
<caterva> sí claro
<caterva> el origen es?
<pcapeluto> Usare el -- help para verificar
<pcapeluto> Ah
<pcapeluto> Origen es la ruta del libssl que tenes y destino el que lleva nombre 9.8.bla.bla
<pcapeluto> Es chancho pero.... 
<caterva> sería ln -s /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0 ...pero me falta el destino
<pcapeluto> El destino dale lo mismo,  solo cambia el nombre de archivo 
<caterva> ¿sería libssl.so.0.9.8?
<pcapeluto>  /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libssl.so.0.908
<pcapeluto> Eso, pero buen escrito el numero
<pcapeluto> Toda la ruta pasale 
<caterva> esto ln -s /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0 /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libssl.so.0.908
<pcapeluto> 0.9.8
<caterva> quedó sudo ln -s /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0 /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libssl.so.0.9.0.8
<magu42> te sobra un 0 caterva 
<caterva> jaja
<pcapeluto> Pero hay un 0 extra creo
<magu42> 0.9.8
<pcapeluto> Eso eso eso 
<caterva> es verdad
<caterva> listo
<caterva> sudo ln -s /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0 /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libssl.so.0.9.8
<pcapeluto> Proba
<caterva> ¿ahora?
<pcapeluto> Enter y luego usa el tda
<caterva> nada
<pcapeluto> Te da error el rda ahora? 
<magu42> es que el tda no se usa , él funciona solo
<caterva> claro
<caterva> pero
<pcapeluto> Tda, maldito celular
<magu42> se comunica con jacaranda.ceibal.org
<caterva> ¿no debería aparecer en la barra?
<magu42> sep
<magu42> jacaranda.ceibal.edu.uy  debí decir
<caterva> no creo que deba reiniciar ?
<pcapeluto> No debería pero podes probar
<magu42> lo que me extraña , es que yo lo instalé dos veces sin problema , aunque en cada arranque diga que tiene un problema , aparece el el panel
<caterva> voy a probar algo
<magu42> caterva⟿ instalaste esta , xubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso   ?
<pcapeluto> Ah...  cual xubuntu instalaste? 
<magu42> por eso , estaba pensando cual puede ser la dif entre uno y otro
<leo__> volví
<leo__> me desconecté del wifi pensando en que estaba funcionando el tda y así saltaría que no se podía conectar al servidor
<leo__> pero no anduvo
<magu42> leo__ leiste la pregunta?
<leo__> en ubuntu 12.04 luego de instalar anda pero no se ve
<leo__> no no vi pregunta
<magu42> instalaste  xubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso ?
<leo__> puta!! no
<leo__> tengo la 13.04
<leo__> pero la repu
<magu42> ahi tenemos una dif  jeje
<leo__> jeje
<leo__> pero que pelotilla
<magu42> jajaja
<leo__> agarré mal el archivo con el que hice la imagen
<pcapeluto> Por eso era tan nueva
<magu42> suele suceder
<pcapeluto> Listo 
<leo__> jaja
<leo__> perdón
<leo__> jeje
<magu42> leo__  metele la 12.04.3 y mañana seguimos viendo
<leo__> mañana lo instalo y pruebo y aviso
<leo__> claro
<magu42> de lujo
<leo__> mal yo
<magu42> gente es hora de irme a dormir 
<leo__> es verdad
<leo__> las cervezas por esto van por mi cuenta
<pcapeluto> Genial... ya sabemos que la 13.04 tiene ese problema
<leo__> jajaa
<magu42> nas noches pcapeluto leo__ 
<leo__> ta mañana
<pcapeluto> Buenas,  nos vemos
#ubuntu-uy 2013-09-25
<SergioMeneses> buenos dias
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, calisto alguno ha manejado bacula?
<calisto> lo he evaluado, no me convence SergioMeneses
<calisto> que es lo que queres respaldar?
<SergioMeneses> calisto, servidores
<SergioMeneses> datos
<SergioMeneses> en general
<calisto> conoces duplisity? SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> calisto, no
<calisto> yo para respaldar estoy usado 2 metodos
<calisto> 1) si son maquinas virtuales, bases de datos o cosas que tienen archivos dependientes unos de otros  donde necesito tener respaldos segmentados
<calisto> por fecha
<calisto> uso duplisity
<calisto> usa el algoritmo de rsync para crear respaldos de la info que varia
<calisto> y te genera volumenes de rapido acceso 
<calisto> 2) archivos tipo de samba
<calisto> uso respaldos en tiempo real
<calisto> con algun software de nube
<calisto> como ser owncloud o seafile
<calisto> duplisity es el motor de respaldos por defecto en ubuntu
<calisto> duplicity*
<calisto> el tema con vacula es que maneja su respaldo en un formato propio medio incompatible con el resto
<SergioMeneses> calisto, buen punto
<SergioMeneses> pero aqui manejan bacula... =/ asi q me toca usarlo 
<calisto> suerte_empila.com ;-) siempre hay tiempo de cambiar, si siempre nos manejaramos con esos argumentos las cosas nunca cambiarian y sabemos que lo unico constante es el cambio 
<SergioMeneses> calisto, seguro!
#ubuntu-uy 2013-09-26
<CarlosNeyPastor> Ping PabloRubianes 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola virusuy 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<PabloRubianes> hola CarlosNeyPastor 
<PabloRubianes> como andas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien 
<CarlosNeyPastor> en casa llegando 
<CarlosNeyPastor> por tomar unos mates
<CarlosNeyPastor> te queria hacer un par de preguntas por el tema imagen de magallanes
<PabloRubianes> si decime
<CarlosNeyPastor> Viste el documento para decidir que lleva y que no ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo hice unos comentarios
<PabloRubianes> oka
 * CarlosNeyPastor lo comento al dia
<CarlosNeyPastor> quiero ver que opinan
<CarlosNeyPastor> y por la guia
<CarlosNeyPastor> le mande un mail a Daniel para ver si el sabado nos ponemos a trabajar juntos en el tem
<CarlosNeyPastor> tema
<CarlosNeyPastor> la pregunta es
<CarlosNeyPastor> las capturas van con las cosas que mas o menos van no?
<CarlosNeyPastor> le podriamos poner un fondo de Ubuntu uy a la imagen 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya que estamos
<CarlosNeyPastor> un wallpaper de Ubuntu uy 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como predeterminado en la instalacion 
<CarlosNeyPastor> despues lo cambian seguro pero...
<CarlosNeyPastor> por un gusto nada mas
<CarlosNeyPastor> que opinas?
<PabloRubianes> si ponganle
<PabloRubianes> o marcas de agua
<PabloRubianes> tenemos que conseguir un wall de ubuntu uy
<CarlosNeyPastor> podriamos mandar un "hace un wallpaper para ubuntu uy"
<CarlosNeyPastor> o algo asi 
<CarlosNeyPastor> a la lista
<CarlosNeyPastor> por ejemplo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> que los manden a algun mail 
<CarlosNeyPastor> el mal de consejo@ubuntu.org.uy 
<CarlosNeyPastor> o algo asi 
<CarlosNeyPastor> sigue vigente?
<PabloRubianes> nop
<CarlosNeyPastor> porque podriamos tener una cuenta para eso 
<CarlosNeyPastor> por ejemplo
<PabloRubianes> si tendriamos
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo insisto, voy a ver si me puedo reunir el sabado con Daniel 
<CarlosNeyPastor> para hacer eso 
<CarlosNeyPastor> estoy instalando el la virtual que tengo lo que llevaria la imagen 
<CarlosNeyPastor> para que quede mas como la final 
<CarlosNeyPastor> o lo mas parecido asi es mas facil de comprender para el usuario final
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> yo despues te paso todo lo que tiene la imagen de ceibal
<PabloRubianes> sino fijate en un link que mandaron de ceibal que dice todo
<PabloRubianes> a lo de sugar no le des bola
<PabloRubianes> eso no lo vamos a agregar
<CarlosNeyPastor> sugar contra todo lo que crean no lo pienso tocar
<CarlosNeyPastor> dale
<CarlosNeyPastor> asi instalo todo y las capturas quedan lo mejor posible
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero mas o menos esta en drive lo que lleva 
<CarlosNeyPastor> a grandes razgos
<CarlosNeyPastor> si me acuerdo del link que era la mitad qeu el de la udelar de cosas
<PabloRubianes> no no eran programas comunes
<PabloRubianes> CarlosNeyPastor, me tengo que ir un rato
<PabloRubianes> si vuelvo y estas te hago ping
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<CarlosNeyPastor> dale 
<CarlosNeyPastor> saludos
<magu42> mié sep 25 23:00:46 UYT 2013
 * SergioMeneses va llegando!
<SergioMeneses> calisto, PabloRubianes tiagoscd \o
<calisto> SergioMeneses: 
#ubuntu-uy 2013-09-27
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas?
<ratman> holas
<ratman> buscando un logo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buen, terminando una Virtual para el proyecto de imagen de Magallanes
<CarlosNeyPastor> Logo de?
<ratman> del grupo necesitava un svg
<leo> buenas gente
<leo> estoy ejecutando htop para evaluar el rendimiento de xubuntu 13.04 en una magallanes y quería saber
<leo> ¿cómo sacan los resultados como los que muestraron en la lista?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-09-28
<ubuntero> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2014-09-25
<magu42> mié sep 24 22:46:04 UYT 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2014-09-26
<magu42> jue sep 25 22:32:30 UYT 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2016-10-01
<magu42> libert, como va windowero?
<magu42> windosero*
<libert> hola com le va magu42
<magu42> bien y ud don libert 
<libert> acá disculpeme estava bañandome
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> bañesé 
<libert> recien llegado del curso de yeso y steel freme
<magu42> te sigo en fb con tus locuras !!
<magu42> uhhh  construcción en seco
<magu42> ta bueno eso
<libert> framing*
<magu42> se gual
<libert> si ayer y hoy puro practico
<libert> buenísimo
<magu42> y la carniceria?
<libert> ya com quien dice armamos un pequeño galpón
<libert> seguro de paro
<magu42> ahhh
<libert> por eso hago el curso es a través de inefop
<magu42> D+
<libert> por la ley no se cuanto que un aporte que no se como se llama ahí se financia
<libert> los cursos
<magu42> excelente
<magu42> aprobeche todo lo que se cruce
<libert> o sea nos convencen que nuestros impuestos los usan para capacitarnos jeeje
<libert> sii aparte el profesor llega de la obra a darnos clase
<libert> o sea labura en el ramo 
<magu42> profesor +1
<libert> y está candsado de los chantas que hacen macanas jajaj
<magu42> jajaja
<libert> no sabes com les da aplo a los electricistas
<magu42> como en todos los oficios acá
<magu42> epaaaaa
<libert> cuando uno dijo que era electricista empezo
<magu42> los electricos  , aca  ejemmm
<libert> todo mal con uds dijo 
<magu42> ahh
<magu42> si 
<libert> que a veces le rompen las estructuras
<magu42> jajaja
<libert> para apsar caños
<magu42> y ellos nos tapan todo
<libert> jjejeje 
<magu42> cajas , caños y lo que vean
<magu42> dale al yeso
<magu42> que hdp
<magu42> por eso me pudrí de las obras
<libert> ah mira la otra version de los echos
<libert> me acuerdo hace 20 años atrás
<libert> los yeseros usaban un lizo y le daban a la pared
<libert> ahora placas y ya está
<magu42> ta buena la tecnica que usan
<magu42> placas , cintas , yeso , sellador y pinrtura 
<magu42> pintura*
<magu42> todavia tengo mi sierra corta yeso para poner dicroicos 
<magu42> y otras yerbas
<libert> aah mira 
<libert> otra cosa buena del curso
<libert> oncluye
<magu42> supe lidiar con esa gente , siempre apurados 
<libert> incluye*
<libert> previsionismo
<magu42> y en el apuro  te aplacan todo
<libert> lectura de planos
<magu42> eso es bueno libert 
<libert> ah si es que uds hacenmucho sebo ujum jajjaa
<magu42> jajaja
<libert> además nosotros ganamos por el trabajo uds ganan afanando cables jajaja
<libert> buenop no tan así
<magu42> jajaja
<libert> pero algo dijo el propfe con los presupuestos que dan 
<magu42> la contru  se pudrió , no hay codigos ,  a nadie le importa un carajo nada
<libert> aca el loco ccuenta lo que cuesta que no te afanen la herramienta
<magu42> el carpintero rompe lo del yesero , el yesero tapa lo del electrico , todos cagan las paredes del pintor
<libert> pah y que cualquiera se tira a ahcer yeso 
<magu42> y asi todo
<libert> y despues se resquebrajan las placas
<magu42> si me habrán afanado herramientas
<libert> y yeseros que se tiran a hacer steel sin entrenarse
<libert> que parece igual pero no es tana si
<magu42> hasta que me hice un cinturon de batman
<magu42> junto con mi hermano
<libert> si mas o menos todo a rastras hay que llevar
<magu42> lo tengo ahun
<magu42> aun
<magu42> casi todo
<libert> casi com en los viajes de gulliver
<libert> que habia un tipo que queria
<libert> desterrar la palabra del lenguaje humano
<libert> y llevaban una bolsa llena de cosas para comunicarse
<magu42> me mataste 
<magu42> no me acuerdo
<libert> asi mostraban objetos para expresarse si medio diicl explicarlo
<libert> en la película aparece y Swift lo explico bien en la novela pero a mi no me da la capacidad narrativa
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> se entiende
<libert> pero si eso de andar con las herramientas para todos lados
<libert> no poder distraerse un segundo
<magu42> te das vuelta y te falta un destornillador de dos mangos
<magu42> y asi todo el dia
<libert> y si te piden prestado algo
<magu42> hacete un cinturon casero y colga todo ahi
<magu42> haceme caso
<magu42> años en la constru
<libert> y la informática
<libert> ??
<magu42> siempre 
<magu42> años mas años menos
<magu42> una pasion 
<libert> yo andaba buscando algun codigo para mostrar fotos
<magu42> lamento no haberla seguido siempre 
<libert> estava haciendome una web 
<libert> ahi en esos host gratis
<magu42> ahh
<libert> despues nos egui
<magu42> son faciles , 
<magu42> tienen todo hecho
<magu42> nada de codigo
<magu42> o si?
<libert> o sea
<libert> es un host en el que tu metes tu codigo html
<libert> como para ir practicando
<libert> claro con servicios limitados
<libert> despues si queres php mongo db etc hay que pagar
<magu42> html5  css  y algo de java script
<libert> pero hay que ponerle de nombre mongo db a una base de datos
<libert> si eso mas o menos le tengo agarrado mano
<libert> bah java script no tanto
<magu42> con html5  y css  sale 
<libert> y un cachito de python pero se me olvida al no tener un rumbo claro sobre que hacer je
<magu42> yo de java nada jeje
<libert> claro ya lo dijo socrates
<libert> solo se que no se java
<libert> o como dijo un conocido mio
<magu42> ratman me estuvo enseñando python , pero como tu dices  , sin un rumbo , pa que?
<libert> quize conquistar una programadora pero no se de java
<libert> y habría que fijarse un objetivo a lograr 
<magu42> o sea , necesitas algo puntual a que apuntar
<magu42> eso eso eso
<libert> lo as entretenido que hize fue seguir los pasos para ahcer un juego de naves con pygame
<libert> como simepre quedo borrado en una formateada grl
<magu42> por eso la regla del backup  
<magu42> 3 2 1 
<libert> nunca hice una cosa de esas com se come
<magu42> 3 bacpups
<magu42> dos en casa 
<magu42> uno afuera
<libert> aaaah si eso 
<libert> muchos hacen al reves uno en casa una vez a la semana y por ahi se echan dos ot tres
<libert> ah no
<libert> me parece que no hablamos de lo mismo
<magu42> me hice un script con rsinc  para respaldar mi disco de respaldo que es parte de éste hdd  hacia otro hdd que no se monta solo
<magu42> y otras coas en un hdd que está en mis nas
<magu42> por las dudasç
<magu42> un NAS  en mi router
<libert> aah 
<libert> me has superao conesos terminos jaja
<magu42> dejate de joder
<magu42> no te hagas conmigo
<magu42> tengo 10 años más que vos
<libert> http://libertcharrua.comli.com/
<libert> esa es la tentativa de web
<libert> no quiero seguir hasta insertarle algo para mostrar fotos
<magu42> algunas fotos te las conocia , la de la fuente no ,  me encantó
<libert> esa es de las primeras cuando compré la cámara
<magu42> tenés tamaño de las foto 500 por 328
<magu42> quedan chicas
<magu42> en la pantalla
<libert> es que tengo poquito en el hosting
<magu42> ahh ok
<magu42> bueno libert   
<magu42> acido un gusto
<magu42> como fue siempre
<libert> saludos portese bien
<magu42> me via a baña y a dormi
<magu42> toy viejito
<magu42> jajaja
<libert> pah yo tambien con sueño
<magu42> nas libert 
<magu42> nos leemos 
<libert> voy a salir a ver si se me pasa
<magu42> siempre ando acá entre las 21 y 23
<libert> bueno buena snoches
<magu42> abrazo
<libert> ah fenomeno
<libert> invito al policia
